# como hacer un selector de monedas?



## pacofvf (Nov 12, 2007)

Necesito hacer un selector de monedas de varias  denominaciones de monedas, la variable a medir no puede ser ni tamaño ni peso,ya que debe detectar monedas falsas.Cualquier idea sera bienvenida.


----------



## rlr (Nov 12, 2007)

pacofvf dijo:
			
		

> Necesito hacer un selector de monedas de varias  denominaciones de monedas, la variable a medir no puede ser ni tamaño ni peso,ya que debe detectar monedas falsas.Cualquier idea sera bienvenida.


Hola.
Que sepas que no es fácil. Los selectores de las tragaperras (tragamonedas creo que le llamais allí) miden la reluctancia magnética de la aleación de la moneda, que evidentemente es única para cada una. Así el dar con una pieza metálica que suplante esa reluctancia, es difícil, pero no imposible. Esto es, a veces aparecen monedas falsas dentro de la máquina. El selector por dentro lleva bobinas para la lectura, y otra más como electroimán que se activa cuando la moneda ha sido leída y aceptada para que pase al cajón. Si no, sería devuelta. Tiene también, como no, una tarjeta nada sencilla que controla todo esto, y que incluye una EPROM con datos sobre cómo reconocer magnéticamente los tipos de monedas que interesa.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2007)

Mirando un VALIDADOR como lo llaman, este mide el diametro de la moneda y la reluctancia magnetica, esto lo saque de un validador comercial y creeme con esos dos parametros eran suficiente, tranbaje en una empresa de telefonos publicos y funcionaban bien, el diametro lo median con 2 optoacopladores colocados al principio y al final de un canal por donde se deslizaba la moneda en el camino median la reluctancia y ya, como lo hacian ? con un PIC pero no tengo mas información, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rlr (Nov 12, 2007)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Mirando un VALIDADOR como lo llaman, este mide el diametro de la moneda y la reluctancia magnetica, esto lo saque de un validador comercial y creeme con esos dos parametros eran suficiente, tranbaje en una empresa de telefonos publicos y funcionaban bien, el diametro lo median con 2 optoacopladores colocados al principio y al final de un canal por donde se deslizaba la moneda en el camino median la reluctancia y ya, como lo hacian ? con un PIC pero no tengo mas información, chauuuuuuuuuu


Si, hay muchas clases de validadores. Han ido evolucionando. Lo de medir el diámetro puede que se haga, pero yo lo veo muy problemático. Cuando se ensucia el canal por el que pasa la moneda, o por "otras circunstancias", esta va un poco mas despacio, y ya no mide igual. El resultado es que la moneda, o es rechazada, o es leída como una de mayor tamaño. Esto es un caso real: en cierto modelo de máquina tragaperras de hace muchos años los jugadores expertos desarrollaron el arte de, en el momento preciso, agitar la máquina al meter una moneda de 25 pts. Esta con frecuencia era leída como una de 100 pts. Lo sé porque aparecían en el cajón correspondiente para nuestro asombro. Un día vimos a uno hacerlo. 
Los selectores últimos que conozco ya no miden el diámetro y sólo tienen una fotocélula de entrada de moneda. Otra razón para lo de no medirlo es si se tienen monedas que no son circulares, o que tengan agujero en el medio, como fue nuestro caso.
Oye FDESERGIO una pregunta: a tí cuando estabas en lo de los teléfonos te colaban muchas monedas falsas o monedas con hilo? A mi había veces que bastantes.
Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2007)

No lo del hilo era imposible, pues el validador tenia en su entrada un interruptor que si al pasar la moneda no se cerraba esta era desechada y retornada al usuario, obviamente el hilo no dejaba cerrar el interruptor y pasaba eso, la verdad intentaron muchisimas formas pero eran excelentes los validadores, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dano (Nov 12, 2007)

Esta es la web de un conocido de otro foro.

http://anilandro.googlepages.com/selectorelectrónicodemonedas

Saludos


----------

